# Mk4 monsoon speaker specs



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

I really have to give credit to these factory speakers. They sure do take a beating. I've heard of guys amp these things up to 100w for a long time no problem. With that said I'm looking to upgrade these speakers to something better. 
For me to know what's truly better I'd like to know what these speakers specifications are? Power handling? Sensitivity? Frequency response? Etc. 

If anyone has this info it would be invaluable in selecting better components.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

Not sure on the power ratings. They're somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-25 watts rms IIRC, though. The rub is that the monsoon powers the rear woofers at 2 Ohms. To get similar sound levels from aftermarket replacements you'll need to make sure they can handle that.


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd have no plans of running the stock amp. I'm talking about new speakers and new amp. I'm taking out the rear speakers and putting in a set of comps in the door and wiring it active. Processing through my deh-80prs. 

I just want to make sure what I buy will definitely be better than those monsoon speakers.


----------



## DibbleDUB (Sep 27, 2011)

BoostedGLS0218 said:


> I'd have no plans of running the stock amp. I'm talking about new speakers and new amp. I'm taking out the rear speakers and putting in a set of comps in the door and wiring it active. Processing through my deh-80prs.
> 
> I just want to make sure what I buy will definitely be better than those monsoon speakers.


really anything will be an upgrade. yes the monsoon speakers are good but they do lack frequency range that you will find in other component speakers. im a fan of polks and kickers personally and find kickers to blow the monsoon speakers out of the water


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

DibbleDUB said:


> really anything will be an upgrade. yes the monsoon speakers are good but they do lack frequency range that you will find in other component speakers. im a fan of polks and kickers personally and find kickers to blow the monsoon speakers out of the water


I actually hate polks lol and find kicker to be only OK. I'm looking at some hybrid audio technology or some rainbow audio speakers.


----------

